# S13 Seatbelt Conversion



## SCarlblom1 (Jun 17, 2005)

I was just wondering if there was a way to change out the motorized seatbelts for standard ones. If so, where would I find a kit and/or parts to do it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

SCarlblom1 said:


> I was just wondering if there was a way to change out the motorized seatbelts for standard ones. If so, where would I find a kit and/or parts to do it? Thanks in advance.


call a junkyard in cananda. They got lots of them. :cheers:


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

you can also use the belts from an s14 no problem


----------



## damniloveme (Jul 24, 2005)

SCarlblom1 said:


> I was just wondering if there was a way to change out the motorized seatbelts for standard ones. If so, where would I find a kit and/or parts to do it? Thanks in advance.


motorized seat belts give you a discount on your insurance.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

damniloveme said:


> motorized seat belts give you a discount on your insurance.


What the insurance company doesn’t know can’t hurt your wallet.
.
.
.
I do not condone insurance fraud


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I would get them from a junk yard in canada or else where that way you can get the proper plastics for the interior.


----------

